# Holistic Dog Food??



## KSiGar09 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I have a 1 year old English Cream Golden (AJ) and a 4 month old Boxer (Tices). They are both currently on Holistic Select dry dog food. It was great in the beginning, but they are now bored of it and won't eat it unless it is doctored up with broth, cheese, treats, etc... Can anyone recommend a healthy holistic based dry food for me to try that they may like better??? Thanks so much!!!

Kind Regards,
Kristen


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I do canidae in the A.M. And a prepackaged raw at night. I do raw bones as treats during the day. No boredom here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

KSiGar09 said:


> It was great in the beginning, but they are now bored of it and won't eat it unless it is doctored up with broth, cheese, treats, etc...


I was going to say I think a lot of people on GRF have their dogs on Fromm... which might be similar to what you have your dog on right now?

I have my guy back on a combination of Nutro Ultra and Wellness. I switched to something else (Prairie) briefly, but I didn't like how much he was pooping (5 times a day instead of the usual 2 times :uhoh: !! ). 

The Nutro Ultra - you'd want the regular adult recipe, because it has no corn products in it. But the large breed kibble _does_ have corn meal gluten in it.

WHATEVER you go with, make sure you never get into the habit of mixing extra stuff in to get your dog to eat. We did that with our first golden and he pretty much refused to eat anything that did not have chopped lunchmeat mixed in.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

KSiGar09 said:


> It was great in the beginning, but they are now bored of it and won't eat it unless it is doctored up with broth, cheese, treats, etc...



A picky dog is made, not born. Of course they're being picky, they know if they hold out, they'll get all kinds of yummy treats added to their food! If they are doing well on that particular kibble, I'd be inclined to take a bit of a hard ass approach with them and go with the 10 minute rule. They get 10 minutes to eat their kibble AS IS, and it gets picked up whether its eaten or not.

Switching kibble can create a whole mess of problems for some dogs, but if you do have your heart set on giving them something new, I do believe Fromm has a good reputation with many on this forum these days.

My #1 advice is stop adding things to the food. They are dogs and they will eat if they are hungry, plain and simple. I give them 2 days of a strict 10 minute rule, and I bet they'll be eating their kibble just fine again.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> A picky dog is made, not born. Of course they're being picky, they know if they hold out, they'll get all kinds of yummy treats added to their food! If they are doing well on that particular kibble, I'd be inclined to take a bit of a hard ass approach with them and go with the 10 minute rule. They get 10 minutes to eat their kibble AS IS, and it gets picked up whether its eaten or not.
> 
> My #1 advice is stop adding things to the food. They are dogs and they will eat if they are hungry, plain and simple. I give them 2 days of a strict 10 minute rule, and I bet they'll be eating their kibble just fine again.


I agree with this. Although I do believe that dogs prefer certain foods. Riley loved her Acana. Ate it up in 29 seconds (I timed her). Not so much for TOTW. She looks at me as if to say, "Is this really what I have to eat?" Takes her more like a minute or so now. But I refuse to give in. This is what the whole pack eats and so will Riley.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jenlaur said:


> I agree with this. Although I do believe that dogs prefer certain foods. Riley loved her Acana. Ate it up in 29 seconds (I timed her). Not so much for TOTW. She looks at me as if to say, "Is this really what I have to eat?" Takes her more like a minute or so now. But I refuse to give in. This is what the whole pack eats and so will Riley.



Wanna know something funny/odd? TOTW is the ONLY kibble my dog turned his nose up ever. We were switching his kibble somewhat frequently when he was a puppy trying to find something that didn't make him get all itchy scratchy due to his allergies, and he ate everything with gusto (still does lol) but TOTW he refused to eat for 5 days straight. Finally I had to let go of my hardass approach and actually switch his kibble. First meal of something different and he ate like he was starving (probably was poor guy!) 

I know many dogs eat TOTW here, but for some reason he was just not havin it.


----------

